# general gen eye pod mini



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

well, I pulled the trigger and got a camera. its used and apparently is missing its ac power supply. I looked online and the one for the camera is 65 dollars with generals name on it, or cant I just buy a 15volt ac power supply for 10-15 bucks from radioshack?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You can buy a power supply but make sure it has the proper output not to fry or under power the unit.

When my tv router power supply burnt I had something similar and used it until the Tv company sent me a replacement. I wasn't going to be without tv for 2 weeks!

*WE WANT PICTURES AND A REVIEW!*


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> well, I pulled the trigger and got a camera. its used and apparently is missing its ac power supply. I looked online and the one for the camera is 65 dollars with generals name on it, or cant I just buy a 15volt ac power supply for 10-15 bucks from radioshack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















Once I was chasing down a power supply for a water filtration system. It was an odd ball; something like 28 volts DC? {if memory serves} Of course local supply house only had 24 volts AC.


So make absolutely certain that you get the correct one.




How much did you spend on your investment? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

3k general gen eye mini pod w locator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> 3k general gen eye mini pod w locator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that you aren't, but I would have been pretty upset to drop 3k and not be able to use the damn thing.

Was it an ebay auction?

Seconded all the comments above. Whatever you get make sure the voltage and wattage requirements match.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Alan said:


> Not that you aren't, but I would have been pretty upset to drop 3k and not be able to use the damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its from ebay. It has the auto/dc connector not the ac. From what ive seen vendors want 48-65 bucks for the ac cord. I cant believe its not just a 20 dollar adapter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> well, I pulled the trigger and got a camera. its used and apparently is missing its ac power supply. I looked online and the one for the camera is 65 dollars with generals name on it, or cant I just buy a 15volt ac power supply for 10-15 bucks from radioshack?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/i/292520619212


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DOOD.


I love dewalt drills. I have almost all makita stuff except for one awesome dewalt drill I keep at home because I only have one dying battery for it. Check this out!!!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Batter...waukee-M18-Convert-to-Makita-18V/273504739247


.


----------

